# Where to get up to date pension performance data?



## jpogorman (24 Jun 2008)

Hi,

I looking into getting a standard PRSA and would like to get update to date information on PRSA providers returns over the last 5, 10 years etc?

Is there any online resources or good news papers that will provide this information?

Thanks in advance,
JP O'Gorman


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jun 2008)

jpogorman said:


> I looking into getting a standard PRSA and would like to get update to date information on PRSA providers returns over the last 5, 10 years etc?


I think _MoneyMate _provide such data but maybe only to industry insiders (brokers etc.). There may be other (_Mercer_? others?) independent pension surveys from time to time. Each pension provider probably has such data but may choose the funds and specific timings to put the best gloss on their own offerings. However there is no point in getting too hung up on past performance since it is no guide to future returns. Better to concentrate on minimising charges while balancing them against fund selection and customer service. And choosing a fund or funds with a suitable asset mix and risk/reward profile matching your specific needs. With more than a few years to go to retirement this should often mean a high equity content and risk/reward profile.


----------



## Don_08 (24 Jun 2008)

The link below will give you a general indication of past performance of the main players as analysed by a number of investment consultants.  But as CLubman says past performance is no guide to future.  Personnel changes make a big difference to fund managers - and if one manager was underweight in Elan for example compared to the rest, then their returns would have been better around the time Elan collapsed.


----------



## jpogorman (24 Jun 2008)

Thanks for that. I will have a browse throught that information. I'm aware of not getting caught up in past performance too much. I just want to make the best informed decision I can!

JP


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jun 2008)

I'm still curious as to why you think past performance is of *any *relevance?


----------



## BPC (24 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> I'm still curious as to why you think past performance is of *any *relevance?


 
Doesn't it at least give an indication that the fund is being managed by somewhat successful and competent fund managers? I accept there are a number of variables involved.


----------



## jpogorman (25 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> I'm still curious as to why you think past performance is of *any *relevance?



Is it not a bit like putting a bet on a horse? I might know how every horse has done in their last few races but have no inside knowledge of the horses current form. So, I make my decision based off past performance and odds.

I'm curious why you would not believe it worthwhile me elimating the bottom 30% funds based off performance? I still have 70% of funds to make a decision on which one is best for me. Long term I can still win or lose. If I bought into the worst performing fund historically I'd feel fairly annoyed with myself in 20 years time if it was still the worst performing.

ps I know as much about horse racing as I do about pensions.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jun 2008)

BPC said:


> Doesn't it at least give an indication that the fund is being managed by somewhat successful and competent fund managers? I accept there are a number of variables involved.


Perhaps but...


jpogorman said:


> Is it not a bit like putting a bet on a horse? I might know how every horse has done in their last few races but have no inside knowledge of the horses current form. So, I make my decision based off past performance and odds.
> 
> I'm curious why you would not believe it worthwhile me elimating the bottom 30% funds based off performance? I still have 70% of funds to make a decision on which one is best for me. Long term I can still win or lose. If I bought into the worst performing fund historically I'd feel fairly annoyed with myself in 20 years time if it was still the worst performing.
> 
> ps I know as much about horse racing as I do about pensions.


... even when comparing past performance of different funds then it only makes sense to compare those that are very similar in terms of asset/index allocation, management strategy etc. In many cases this will not be possible so all you will be doing is comparing past performance of apples and bananas which seems pointless.

I would be much more inclined to look at balancing (as low as possible) charges against (as wide as possible) fund selection (covering a good spread of asset classes, risk/reward profiles, geographic regions etc.), customer service, underwriter financial strength etc. that worrying pas performance or the personalities who might be (transiently in many cases) managing the funds.

Maybe I shouldn't say that past performance is of *NO *use but I do believe that it's of little/marginal use.


----------



## jpogorman (25 Jun 2008)

I created this post thinking there was going to be a resource that would allow some sort of easy comparison of funds. Obviously this is not the case and even Don 08's link does require some analysis. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## boaber (25 Jun 2008)

There is a list of PRSA providers here http://www.pensionsboard.ie/index.asp?locID=117&docID=-1

You could then look up the provider's websites to see if they have performace data available?


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jun 2008)

Be careful with pension providers' data as they will generally put the best spin on things (e.g. choose the best start and end date for a 10 year period, choose the best performing fund(s) etc.). If you *DO *insist on looking at past performance then only do so with *independent *data!


----------



## F. Kruger (26 Jun 2008)

This is not ideal to your request but it may be better than what you have already
[broken link removed]

There are Monthly Investment Reviews from May'04 to June'08 so you can pick them at random. Pages 3 & 4 give a breakdown of the figures and the information is taken from Moneymate.


----------

